# Jack Taylor



## edmundjaques (Dec 29, 2005)

I have the most beautiful Jack Taylor 50th Anniversary frameset - NOS - in absolutely mint condition and in my size. I'm going to build it up with f. modern components because I intend to use it for longish touring. If I build it with period components - 1987 - I'm not likely to use it much ( I'm not short of bikes) and it has already hung on a wall for almost 20 years. What is the thinking around this - heresy?


----------



## renaissance_warrior (Sep 25, 2008)

Well, after almost two years of contemplation from Tacoma to Tibet, my accumulated wisdom says, 'Sure! Why not!' lol. Just keep in mind, that's akin to putting a Formula 1 steering-wheel toggle shifter in a supercharged Bentley. A tad 'disingenuous' FWIW. 

Mine is a 1974 Tour of Britain fitted to me. The english do 'bespoke' very well, indeed.


----------

